# GogglePal



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

this is a shitstain. go fuck yourself.













Pal.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

That thing would be gone in the first wipeout.... 

Zeal had the first one though.. It was also more durable than this looks...


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Just what GO PRO / Selfie Stick dickwads on a hill need. :badidea:
One more distraction so that if they didn't SLAM you while filming themselves, they forget to watch where they are going as they read their text message, or check their speed, and then SLAM you. 

So help me god, if someone hit me on a hill and I saw that they had that in / on their goggles, Ski Patrol would have to take them down the hill before me as they would be in far worse shape after I was finished with them.  :injured:

:RantExplode:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The fact that it's probably going to get funding is scary. I'm waiting for the first douche to go through the park collecting gems, eat shits, dies in the landing, then gets landed on, and dies again.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Man I ride to relax, enjoy riding with buddies, getting better and escaping the obligations of daily life. Last thing I want is tech in my face !!!! Yes I do use a GoPro but again I use it to have fun, film me, my kids and my buddies. 

I'm not a tech driven guy, I just enjoy sliding down the hill. I don't need a fancy heads up display telling me my buddy is in front of me


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

slyder said:


> Man I ride to relax, enjoy riding with buddies, getting better and escaping the obligations of daily life. Last thing I want is tech in my face !!!! Yes I do use a GoPro but again I use it to have fun, film me, my kids and my buddies.
> 
> I'm not a tech driven guy, I just enjoy sliding down the hill. I don't need a fancy heads up display telling me my buddy is in front of me


This. This is the sole thing people are forgetting about that want to bring tech to the hill. 

For you guys at smaller resorts you'll maybe see one jackstack with this. I can guarantee I'm going to have fucktards asking me if we sell it all winter long as well as seeing someone getting murked on the slopes. 

I suppose I should write an article about the stupidity of augmented reality on the slopes.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Keep away from the inside of my lenses


----------



## marauder (Nov 30, 2013)

Ice: I got two bogies on my six, Mav, take them out!
Mav: Take that, you f****[email protected]# --Chowoooooom-- (Air2Air Missile released),(#@$% !!!BANG!!! #@^%#$)
System Message: You've just decapitated Allison with a mighty shifty, congrats anyway, proceed to the next level? (Y/N)

:hairy:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

marauder said:


> Ice: I got two bogies on my six, Mav, take them out!
> Mav: Take that, you f****[email protected]# --Chowoooooom-- (Air2Air Missile released),(#@$% !!!BANG!!! #@^%#$)
> System Message: You've just decapitated Allison with a mighty shifty, congrats anyway, proceed to the next level? (Y/N)
> 
> :hairy:







Anyone else think the internal goggle piece is fucking HUGE? I mean I wear big goggles but even I know that would take out a quarter of my field of vision being in that lower front quadrant.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

What I really don't get! (_...and quite frankly scares the livin' shit out of me!_) Is this,.. does the "hi tech" video game generation find _real life_ so freakin' boring that they have to turn everything into a video game??  How do you ever come to the conclusion that something as awesomely fun as snowboarding needs digital enhancing?????

Or,.. Is it that the thrills and spills challenges of riding park, with it's ever present fear of debilitating injury,..? Has this become so easily mastered by would be park rats nowadays that it is seen as so mundane and risk free that you have to add the thrill and excitement of collecting fake digital trinkets on the slope???  :facepalm1: 

WTF is wrong with people??? :blink:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

This is the future Future of sex: No touching involved - CNN Video


----------



## marauder (Nov 30, 2013)

Eerie !:eyetwitch2: The thing that frightens me most, is that there ARE actual brainwashed, psychologically crippled humans beings, potential buyers of such "augmenting reality" gizmos, gadgets and hi-tech geeky hardware! :facepalm3:
No offence but to my humble old fashioned persona that seems totally WRONG!!!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

@ Argo, Zeal where one of the first to put the tech in (maybe) but the development came from an outside company called Recon Instruments.

So far they have released the initial model the Recon MOD< then came the ModLive, then the Snow, then the Snow 2.0

Recon is the company still going 6 years later that have just brought out the Jet Glasses and uses the same tech in the Oakley Airwaves...!

I Beta test for them, have 2 pairs of the Oakleys, and they are pretty cool tech, but you learn how to use them very quickly, everyone else that has come up with HUD seems to insist on including games, games are not only not needed or wanted, they are bloody dangerous...!!!

Recon have a developer community, which to be fair is very small, but works on stuff people actually want, and while there has been 1 game developed, it is more about playing while on the lift rather than while going downhill...! No one wants them that is for sure...!

The buddy tracking also already exists, but relies on everyone running the same app so they work on the goggles, and unless you have the same goggles friends simply will not download the app... FACT

Maps are again, something that may well be of use, but after 6 years, Recon are still trying to get it right, and while major resorts are mapped, the fact that most people use local hills the majority of the time, means that mapping becomes an issue, as probably over 70% or resorts are not covered...!

The electronics that go into the goggles are not that expensive already, Oakley mark them up significantly due to the fact that they are Oakley, but you can already get a pair for $399 that will do all of this and fit into a number of different frames, they also have years of experience and still can't get it right, so why would anyone think that a new company that has no track record can make these at that price point and that they will work...!

I personally like the tech, i know a lot of people don't, and you can do as much with your mobile if you don't need to see it in front of your eyes for nothing or next to nothing with just an app...

The long and short of it, is that it is a toy and an expensive toy at that...!

There will (in my opinion) be a lot of very disappointed people that back this when they simply just don't work...!!! And you can be pretty sure they won't, not in the way they are presenting them anyway...

Final though is, that i would NEVER want anything that had a risk of coming lose in my goggle, one fall and the magnet comes up and you have this lump of plastic and glass flailing around inside your goggle just trying so hard to gouge your eye out...!

At least the made to fit (Recon) can never come lose...!!!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if anyone ever hits me on the mt wearing a digital display projected inside their goggles, i'm suing the dogshit out of them, the mountain for allowing the use of them, and absolutely the company themselves. i'll go six figures on a lawyer if i have to, and i'll crush everyone.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> if anyone ever hits me on the mt wearing a digital display projected inside their goggles, i'm suing the dogshit out of them, the mountain for allowing the use of them, and absolutely the company themselves. i'll go six figures on a lawyer if i have to, and i'll crush everyone.


While I am somewhat reluctant to add to the hyperbole on that subject,.. (I don't wish to be flamed as a "Litigious" twit,) However, I think I have to agree with Shred on that point. We are required to accept the stipulations inherent in buying lift tickets and riding the resorts, that this activity involves risk. But these goggles seem to encourage behavior that's the equivalent of "driving while texting" _AND_ playing with your PSP at the same time!!! :facepalm1:

Seems like that's more than criminally negligent behavior to me!!! :blink: :dunno:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> While I am somewhat reluctant to add to the hyperbole on that subject,.. (I don't wish to be flamed as a "Litigious" twit,) However, I think I have to agree with Shred on that point. We are required to accept the stipulations inherent in buying lift tickets and riding the resorts, that this activity involves risk. But these goggles seem to encourage behavior that's the equivalent of "driving while texting" _AND_ playing with your PSP at the same time!!! :facepalm1:
> 
> Seems like that's more than criminally negligent behavior to me!!! :blink: :dunno:


its not hyperbole at all. i'd take them all to the cleaners and then retire. pretty much no way i lose that suit, too many pockets responsible for negligence.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

I want a contraption that when my buddy puts it on his goggles it gives me mind control and I control him with an xbox controller. The ambulance bill would rack up quick but by god Shawn White has never seen the shit he could do until he ate it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm waiting to see Google get into this. Not sure people know this, but Google has been doing their Maps on the slopes. It was the most hilarious thing in the world to see, one of their Google Maps tech nerds strapped to that camera for the 3d maps like street view trying to go down the hill. 

Lawsuits waiting to happen. I think Shred will more or less be safe because of being in Oregon, sure some tech nerd from Washington will come down to ride there, but it's the mega resorts that will be the place for these dipshits in my opinion. It will be Vail, Aspen, Breck, Heavenly, etc. etc. that has the first incident of someone maiming someone. 

Also I can't wait for the first person to use this in the BC and just getting fucked because "well it didn't have an avalanche warning".


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I've switched to wearing my goggle strap inside my helmet.
Even if I wanted to get this, it won't work for me from what I can see.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> I've switched to wearing my goggle strap inside my helmet.
> Even if I wanted to get this, it won't work for me from what I can see.


I see a lot of park rats do that. Is there a specific reason? I have yet to ask one.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Mystery2many said:


> I see a lot of park rats do that. Is there a specific reason? I have yet to ask one.


Helmet and goggles fit better. You don't have the tension of the strap pulling the helmet or holding it down as well as the straps tension forcing the goggles up/down. Been doing it for years now, best thing ever.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I'll give it a try. I figured there was more than just style to it.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Helmet and goggles fit better. You don't have the tension of the strap pulling the helmet or holding it down as well as the straps tension forcing the goggles up/down. Been doing it for years now, best thing ever.


This.
In fact I switched after reading BA's recommendation in a thread earlier in the year.
Yup, better fit and comfort
Only downside is if you like to take your goggles off your face in between runs, but I got used to leaving mine on.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

GreyDragon said:


> This.
> In fact I switched after reading BA's recommendation in a thread earlier in the year.
> Yup, better fit and comfort
> Only downside is if you like to take your goggles off your face in between runs, but I got used to leaving mine on.


It's actually better to not take them off between runs. It keeps a better seal and the heat regulated. If they do fog, pop the corner on lift and let some air creep in. I never take my goggles off from the time I step out my door till the time I step back in.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's actually better to not take them off between runs. It keeps a better seal and the heat regulated. If they do fog, pop the corner on lift and let some air creep in. I never take my goggles off from the time I step out my door till the time I step back in.


Well, your initial advice worked for me, so I'm gonna take this follow up advice as well. Thanks.
As I mentioned, I have gotten used to leaving the goggles in place as you describe. On when I strap on my board, off when I'm finished riding.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

never understood how the buckles and shit on the goggle strap doesn't just hurt the fuck outta yer dome with pressure points when you guys wear them under like that... I guess I'm just a delicate flower. only wear a helmet on the sled, and its over the helmet for me boys... letting my gaper flag fly.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ShredLife said:


> never understood how the buckles and shit on the goggle strap doesn't just hurt the fuck outta yer dome with pressure points when you guys wear them under like that... I guess I'm just a delicate flower. only wear a helmet on the sled, and its over the helmet for me boys... letting my gaper flag fly.


The only goggles I own that I feel the clasp is my Smiths and even then that's super minimal. I kind of view it like wearing a helmet in general. At first you notice it and it's annoying, then you get used to it, then you eventually feel naked with out. 

But we'll go with delicate flower for you.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

hahah - and i do wear Smith's most of the time...


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

1 - Big bulky thing attached to goggle strap seems like it would throw balance off and possibly make goggles/strap feel weird on your face due to different pressures than normal.
2 - Did anyone else notice how large the mechanism is that goes inside of the goggle?! Good luck being able to see out of your right eye.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Jcb890 said:


> 1 - Big bulky thing attached to goggle strap seems like it would throw balance off and possibly make goggles/strap feel weird on your face due to different pressures than normal.
> 2 - Did anyone else notice how large the mechanism is that goes inside of the goggle?! Good luck being able to see out of your right eye.


In comparison, the Recon Snow actually fit inside the goggle, and the battery is in the opposite side to the electronics, the weight is balanced and you have no difference in weight on either side, very effective, also the battery is inside the goggle itself, so it does not get the cold in the same way, so while it is affected by cold, not as much as it would be outside the goggle, the Recon can now do a full day of 12 hours and still have 20% battery left...!

The other thing i have noticed, not sure if anyone else did as well, but the display in the marketing video, is full colour high def very visual graphics...! Scroll down and find the 2nd video, which is really amusing, but is certainly not what i would expect to get in my goggles and it is displayed in WHITE..!!! Really...??? On SNOW...???

And yet they have still managed to get enough backing... Haha


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Kevin137 said:


> In comparison, the Recon Snow actually fit inside the goggle, and the battery is in the opposite side to the electronics, the weight is balanced and you have no difference in weight on either side, very effective, also the battery is inside the goggle itself, so it does not get the cold in the same way, so while it is affected by cold, not as much as it would be outside the goggle, the Recon can now do a full day of 12 hours and still have 20% battery left...!
> 
> The other thing i have noticed, not sure if anyone else did as well, but the display in the marketing video, is full colour high def very visual graphics...! Scroll down and find the 2nd video, which is really amusing, but is certainly not what i would expect to get in my goggles and it is displayed in WHITE..!!! Really...??? On SNOW...???
> 
> And yet they have still managed to get enough backing... Haha


I just went back and watched that 2nd video. The marketing video makes it look really cool and colorful and full of all sorts of neat features.

Then, you see how it actually works and it looks like garbage to be honest. Also, that thing looks unbelievably brittle. There's a cable going from the piece mounted on the strap to the inside of the goggle. There doesn't really appear to be much in the way of strain relief and even less amount of waterproofing going on where the cable meets and there's either 2 small holes or 2 screws on the piece that goes in the goggles itself. If you fall, you're either going to break the piece that goes outside the goggles, or you're going to get the stuff wet and ruin it all.

Good for whoever came up with the idea though because they managed to somehow get people to pledge over $45,000 towards this thing.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Jcb890 said:


> I just went back and watched that 2nd video. The marketing video makes it look really cool and colorful and full of all sorts of neat features.
> 
> Then, you see how it actually works and it looks like garbage to be honest. Also, that thing looks unbelievably brittle. There's a cable going from the piece mounted on the strap to the inside of the goggle. There doesn't really appear to be much in the way of strain relief and even less amount of waterproofing going on where the cable meets and there's either 2 small holes or 2 screws on the piece that goes in the goggles itself. If you fall, you're either going to break the piece that goes outside the goggles, or you're going to get the stuff wet and ruin it all.
> 
> Good for whoever came up with the idea though because they managed to somehow get people to pledge over $45,000 towards this thing.


The age old saying "you get what you pay for" is about right...! Recon have an actual screen and the difference is night and day, it gives you what there marketing shows, in terms of display, and is easy to see with clarity and the graphics they show in promotional material...

The kickstarter project while it has succeeded, is one of those projects that really has no place being there, while it has been funded, it will ultimately fail and people will lose faith in the idea of kickstarter, which is a good idea, but now filled with junk from anybody who wants to make a quick buck...!

I will point out that at this moment in time though, on a different subject matter, i am really really glad to see so many Apple Watch projects fail on there...! That is really nice to see, as there is so much crap appearing and no need for most of it and cheap crap that is overpriced makes me sick...!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So I did some digging around on this company. They got 400k private funding from Chinese investors. Why the fuck do they need this 40k? The more I read about this company the more I want to punch the fucking owners in the face. So many things wrong with this, on top of the fact they used this quote in an article on USA Today. 

*“There is no doubt that AR will be huge soon, but I think the key is to find a good angle, and skiing and snowboarding seemed like a nice big market,” says David Shao, a former Cisco Systems engineer and founder of San Jose-based AR Devices, a 2-year-old start-up that recently secured $400,000 in angel funding from Chinese investors. “Research we’ve seen said that 50% of skiers and snowboarders want to know their speed, and even more get frustrated when they lose track of their friends on the mountain.”*


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Kickstarter is a nice way to have the public pay for your advertising. I was actually trying to figure out how they expected to produce anything for the $40k kickstarter funding alone. But you've explained that part. $400k seems pretty low as well. Pied Piper got $5M in funding and had to cut way back on developers.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> ...*“.. 50% of skiers and snowboarders want to know their speed, and even more get frustrated when they lose track of their friends on the mountain.”*


my god, talk about first-world problems...

wanna know your speed? get a GPS :facepalm1:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

f00bar said:


> Kickstarter is a nice way to have the public pay for your advertising. I was actually trying to figure out how they expected to produce anything for the $40k kickstarter funding alone. But you've explained that part. $400k seems pretty low as well. Pied Piper got $5M in funding and had to cut way back on developers.


Exactly, make a tech product, have the the tech nerds jump on it. Free marketing for a product that doesn't actually have a place in the snow market. 



deagol said:


> my god, talk about first-world problems...
> 
> wanna know your speed? get a GPS :facepalm1:


 Well the owners are all Chinese so it's probably their first time dealing with first-world problems. They should still be punched in the face.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

The backers probably own the factory the electronics are made at, so they get there money back pretty quickly, as it is there money anyway... Haha

Joking aside, they will probably sell that is the stupid thing, Recon work, but they are expensive... Which is why these will sell... And that is not cool...!


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Kevin137 said:


> The backers probably own the factory the electronics are made at, so they get there money back pretty quickly, as it is there money anyway... Haha
> 
> Joking aside, they will probably sell that is the stupid thing, Recon work, but they are expensive... Which is why these will sell... And that is not cool...!


Some might sell, but I would find it hard to believe this product breaks even or makes any money with the way it is designed and packaged.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

I "lost track of my buddies" on purpose on my January trip out there. At the end of the day, we found each other. I don't need to know where they are to have a great day!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Is it really that hard to say "we're going to this lift, if we get separated we're headed to this one next?" Communication people!

I think these stupid fucking things will sell. I think they will be initially the new GoPro then people will realize they suck and they'll go away. More and more companies are going to AR for snow. This is the second company in less than 3 months to successfully crowd fund an AR goggle.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Do people not have "find my friends" etc on there phones already...???

And yes it seems the art of talking is dead, which is why people don't talk to each other...!

I am not bothered about the new startups, having been involved in an established one, i am pretty sure they will disappear as fast as they appeared as they will struggle to survive when it all goes horribly wrong and people start returning the stuff...!

I doubt any of the new ones will still be here this time next year...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> *.....“Research we’ve seen said that 50% of skiers and snowboarders want to know their speed, and even more get frustrated when they lose track of their friends on the mountain.”*


I didn't waste any of my life watching any of the company's vids for this, so forgive me if this question was answered. How exactly are these things supposed to map and track your friends?

They can't be relying on wireless. Not at the big resorts. I can't count on the wireless signal at the 50 acre ant hills we have here. So, if not wireless, what? Cellular? I have trouble getting a signal sometimes right in town. But,.. If it can get a cell signal? Why doesn't the stupid lost fucktard just call or text his dumb assed buddys?

Speed? Uhmm,.. If the run is 2.5 mi. long and I did it top to bottom in 4:30! _Do the math!!_ (...wait!!! Does it have a calculator feature?) :blink: :facepalm1:


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> I didn't waste any of my life watching any of the company's vids for this, so forgive me if this question was answered. How exactly are these things supposed to map and track your friends?
> 
> They can't be relying on wireless. Not at the big resorts. I can't count on the wireless signal at the 50 acre ant hills we have here. So, if not wireless, what? Cellular? I have trouble getting a signal sometimes right in town. But,.. If it can get a cell signal? Why doesn't the stupid lost fucktard just call or text his dumb assed buddys?
> 
> Speed? Uhmm,.. If the run is 2.5 mi. long and I did it top to bottom in 4:30! _Do the math!!_ (...wait!!! Does it have a calculator feature?) :blink: :facepalm1:


Or you could just download a free app to track your speed.

I didn't check the details for that part about tracking either. The marketing video makes it seem really cool. Then, you see the actual HUD in action and it looks like garbage.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Jcb890 said:


> Or you could just download a free app to track your speed....


Which,... as gets argued repeatedly around here!  Are about as accurate as the aforementioned "do the math" average speed calculations. Of course you can't claim bragging rights for "Top Speed" like you can with the apps. But your overall average speeds might even end up being more accurate in the long run. 

But then,.. that's not really the point anyway. You've already made the point,... "There are a ton of apps already available that will do everything these crap goggles will!!" :facepalm1:


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

The Recon have a + - accuracy of 5 meters on GPS, so the accuracy is pretty spot on in terms of what it measures, it uses 2 times the GPS if you connect to your phone through there App to ensure accuracy. As you have the GPS in the unit inside the goggles and the god in the phone itself.

As for how it communicates to find friends etc, that is done through the App, and as such requires you have a data connection and the other person must be running the same app and have it logged in for it to work, the accuracy again, if they have the goggles and app running is pretty spot on, but only the person with the goggles can see where the other person is, unless of course they have there phone in front of them and the app has that capability, which is not the same...

They will also measure everything else the apps you can get for free or a couple of bucks, but that is normal nowadays, they also log all the info the same as the apps, the ONLY advantage nowadays of having the goggles is for speed and airtime, and having it available in front of your eyes...

Otherwise just use an app...! Trace is probably the best App out there, and enough people on here use it...!

This is the data collected from my Recon on Saturday, you can see what it measures and where i went etc...

Activity Viewer | Recon Engage


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's based off bluetooth. Which will be fun when you go to a place like A Basin that only has service if you're on 4g and a modern phone that isn't on Verizon. This is a hair brained scheme by a bunch of overly intellectual types. 

Why is there 0 and I mean zero fucking recognition from any snowboard media company about what any of them are doing?


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's based off bluetooth. Which will be fun when you go to a place like A Basin that only has service if you're on 4g and a modern phone that isn't on Verizon. This is a hair brained scheme by a bunch of overly intellectual types.
> 
> Why is there 0 and I mean zero fucking recognition from any snowboard media company about what any of them are doing?


Bluetooth is just short range to connect phone to device.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Manicmouse said:


> Bluetooth is just short range to connect phone to device.


Yeah I know I meant to add in 3/4g as well. Give me a break I'm under stress over here.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's based off bluetooth....


Ok, so if I understand this,..? It's essentially just another smartphone app with some apparatus to provide a HUD to the goggles for data n games? Both features that almost everyone here seems to agree is likely to prove to be distracting and potentially dangerous?

I'll repeat my earlier question,..! When did snowboarding become so boring and mundane that people need to feel even cooler and play like they're a Top Gun pilot? 

I wont deny feeling a very real sense of accomplishment and satisfaction when my riding ability had progressed to the point that I was able to crack the 40 then 50 mph mark and do so with confidence and control. (...some fear also!!)  But I don't believe that experience would have been enhanced by having instantaneous, real time, HU data. In fact, having my attention split between being focused on my riding and watching to see if I was close to, or beating my speeds? Probably would have led to some impressive and painful fails! :blink:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You know who this is for? People that snowboard 1 day a year when they break away from their tech job and want to feel nerdy, that's it, that's all. Fuck these people.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You know who this is for? People that snowboard 1 day a year when they break away from their tech job and want to feel nerdy, that's it, that's all. Fuck these people.


These people give people that snowboard 1 day a year when they break away from their tech job and DON'T want to feel nerdy a bad name!! 

Tracking speed/distance on a phone app is one thing but a HUD is just ridiculous.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i'm going to rape-sue them all.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

just wondering for argument sake only ..... 
this takes off....

What would the next progression be. Again just an old guy new to the sport, cameras were 1st, followed by video, then POV video, tracking apps, now HUD display?

Not sure my steps follow the path exactly but you get my meaning. 
Fail or not someone will invent something, any thoughts as to what that next tech may be? Good or bad....

and my opinion was already posted on this so this is just a survey for my "thesis" :rofl2:


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I think everyone is missing the point though...

THIS IS NOT NEW...!!!

They have been around for at least 6 seasons, when Recon 1st introduced the Recon MOD.

If they are not popular now they never will be...! Even Oakley got in on the act 4 years ago, and they still don't sell huge amounts, but then what do i know...!

For your info...



> We started Recon in 2008 with the conviction that athletes could push their performance to new levels when given instant access to activity-critical information. In 2010, Recon released the world’s first consumer heads-up display.
> 
> Today, with over *65,000* units sold across four product generations, Recon has established itself as the leader in heads-up displays and smart eyewear for sports and high-intensity environments. Recon Jet represents a new milestone that will allow an unprecedented number of people to discover Recon’s groundbreaking technology.


Then think about how many people board and ski...! And how many of them bought the 1st or 2nd generation and still have them sitting in there draw unused, and bought the next gen...

I know 6 people with them, 2 work at ski resorts, and ride 10 days maybe a year, another only rode 2 days this year...

They are not going to be an issue, in the way people think they will...!!!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

As for losing friends, its a simple and free fix like previously stated. When I'm riding with friends which is 80% of the time, after we get off the lift and strap in we say what lift we are headed to as the meet up point in case we get separated. Especially if we are dipping in the trees.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

slyder said:


> just wondering for argument sake only .....
> this takes off....
> 
> What would the next progression be. Again just an old guy new to the sport, cameras were 1st, followed by video, then POV video, tracking apps, now HUD display?
> ...


Virtual reality couch snowboarding. Where everyone can brag about doing first descents down virtual mountains from the comfort of their own home. As a result all high end specialty surgeons will go out of business as there are no more knees to replace.


----------



## marauder (Nov 30, 2013)

Haahaahahahaha, imagine the next big headline: "Virtual reality snowboarding saving thousands of knees every day, surgeons torching their own yachts, strike imminent, top winter resort CEO's rushed into a mental asylum, high-tech megacorp "Oogle & Pear" launching their own space station"


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

slyder said:


> just wondering for argument sake only .....
> this takes off....
> 
> What would the next progression be.


my guess Burton buys the company and puts the tech into anon...or one of the other major companies who can afford to buy and invest into the product. 

Oakley would be another good option. they could probably use their military connections to get government funding to help explore the other options for the tech.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

koi said:


> my guess Burton buys the company and puts the tech into anon...or one of the other major companies who can afford to buy and invest into the product.
> 
> Oakley would be another good option. they could probably use their military connections to get government funding to help explore the other options for the tech.


Burton doesn't want it, Oakley has it. These guys would be better off making helmets for fighter pilots.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Virtual reality couch snowboarding. Where everyone can brag about doing first descents down virtual mountains from the comfort of their own home. As a result all high end specialty surgeons will go out of business as there are no more knees to replace.



wanted to buy one of these, and put on a gopro so I could share my rides to the workd.....Hahahahahaah,,,,, but way too much $$$$


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say that alpine simulator is almost nothing like actual snowboarding: no g-forces, no violent vibrations, etc. Holding and edge requires resisting those forces, not a smooth glide on some track.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

deagol said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say that alpine simulator is almost nothing like actual snowboarding: no g-forces, no violent vibrations, etc. Holding and edge requires resisting those forces, not a smooth glide on some track.


let's not forget the training bars ... to hold on to when you are about to fall :hairy:

I was looking for a good lower body workout/knee strengthener to use post surgery when I came across this


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

yeah.. I love the training bars..

This does give an idea for my own Kickstarter campaign, though. I want to start a company that somehow sells "actual reality" to people.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mention has been made about the benefit to athletes and using these when training. I could see the advantages this might have for competition skiers, boarders. Having that instant feedback via the HUD to assess the results of slight changes made during their training runs. 

But then how many people buying these would ever come close to that level or need for something like that. Not to mention, athletes using these would likely be doing so on closed training courses with no other traffic or distractions. 

_BIG_ difference when compared with some weekend warrior watching and admiring his awesome new speed record while (poorly) navigating some crowded holiday slope. :blink:


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

deagol said:


> yeah.. I love the training bars..
> 
> This does give an idea for my own Kickstarter campaign, though. I want to start a company that somehow sells "actual reality" to people.


for slightly more realistic dry slope I like this machine

it might actually fit in my basement. I saw one for sale on ebay.ca for approx $1000


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Mention has been made about the benefit to athletes and using these when training. I could see the advantages this might have for competition skiers, boarders. Having that instant feedback via the HUD to assess the results of slight changes made during their training runs.
> :


I can see it being good for injured athletes as they make the recovery back to competition level. a smart physical therapy workout for a guy trying to get back in the game after an injury. lets them test a repaired knee, ankle, etc. without all the real world factors.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

chomps1211 said:


> Mention has been made about the benefit to athletes and using these when training. I could see the advantages this might have for competition skiers, boarders. Having that instant feedback via the HUD to assess the results of slight changes made during their training runs.
> 
> But then how many people buying these would ever come close to that level or need for something like that. Not to mention, athletes using these would likely be doing so on closed training courses with no other traffic or distractions.
> 
> _BIG_ difference when compared with some weekend warrior watching and admiring his awesome new speed record while (poorly) navigating some crowded holiday slope. :blink:


Trust me when I say no competition rider wants that shit in their face while riding. I know plenty of guys that have been approached for similar shit like this that said no because it's not functional and is a hindrance. 

Also I have a little project about AR goggles in the works for you guys.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

The


BurtonAvenger said:


> Also I have a little project about AR goggles in the works for you guys.


now this ought to be good!
only in typical BA style I'm hoping


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Ballistic_BW (Jan 12, 2015)

slyder said:


> just wondering for argument sake only .....
> this takes off....
> 
> What would the next progression be. Again just an old guy new to the sport, cameras were 1st, followed by video, then POV video, tracking apps, now HUD display?
> ...


Next step will be Sport Streaming. Look at where video gaming has gone in the last few years. More kids watch other people play video games than actually play the games themselves.

Give it a few years and you will be riding shotgun in Travis Rice's head. Who wants to go through the trouble of learning to snowboard, buying the gear etc when you can just plug into a pro-riders real time stream :facepalm1:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

larrytbull said:


> wanted to buy one of these, and put on a gopro so I could share my rides to the workd.....Hahahahahaah,,,,, but way too much $$$$


LOL!
My snow club had all of us instructors go to a local place that had these, for some dryland training.
Not even close to the real thing.

But yes, it would be a good workout.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

But wait! The heads up display telling me my real time speed will help me stay in control!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

GreyDragon said:


> LOL!
> My snow club had all of us instructors go to a local place that had these, for some dryland training.
> Not even close to the real thing.
> 
> But yes, it would be a good workout.


I can do Through the Fire and Flames in Guitar Hero too. And probably look just as silly doing it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I present to you all the future of snowboarding combat!


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

Wait just a minute. If someone can hack this thing and make the gps locator real time search tinder, we may invent a new type of mountain speed dating.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

racer357 said:


> Wait just a minute. If someone can hack this thing and make the gps locator real time search tinder, we may invent a new type of mountain speed dating.


Still wouldn't use it.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

OK, that was mildly amusing... 

We are evolving into helpless tecno-dorks...


----------



## marauder (Nov 30, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I present to you all the future of snowboarding combat!


Yeeeeeeah, nail the [email protected]!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I found it hillarious. 

Now you need to find a clip of a pink missile 6yr old girl skier taking out someone. 

Nicely done BA !!!


----------

